# Showtime vs. Starz



## renpar61 (Aug 5, 2006)

I watch mostly movies and almost only HD lately. I have HBO and was thinking of adding another premium channel. Which one would you choose? Do they both have only one in HD? Any plan to expand the HD offering for either one?


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

I have both, right now each have only one HD but both should have more added at some point. Showtime has more original programing than Starz but both show different movies than the other's package.


----------



## epokopac (Aug 8, 2007)

renpar61 said:


> I watch mostly movies and almost only HD lately. I have HBO and was thinking of adding another premium channel. Which one would you choose? Do they both have only one in HD? Any plan to expand the HD offering for either one?


My personal preference is STARZ. They just seem to show more of what I like compared to Showtime. I also have Cinemax (for a penny) at least until sometime in December. They seem to show a fair amount of films that I like as well. Everbody's tastes are differnet.

Try STARZ first for 60 to 90 days. Drop it, then do the same 60 to 90 for Showtime.
You should be able to make a well-informed decision after that.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

renpar61 said:


> I watch mostly movies and almost only HD lately. I have HBO and was thinking of adding another premium channel. Which one would you choose? Do they both have only one in HD? Any plan to expand the HD offering for either one?


STARZ has hit movies, Showtime doesn't. I cancelled Showtime two years ago. There are some good movies on it. I have AT 250 and it includes the ENCORE suite & two channels of The Movie channel. Akebee and the Bee was/is on. *****


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I subscribe to Startz for a few months every two years to record the movies I couldn't get in the HBO and Showtime packages (plus 1¢ Cinemax).

I did choose Showtime for series programming plus Sundance which comes with the Showtime package, however. So you may prefer Starz as your second regular package.

Showtime may struggle in the future because of changes from sources for movies. But for now, that is the future.

It might help to take a look at the month's listings for Showtime and Starz.


----------



## davcole (May 6, 2006)

I always felt like STARZ had a better selection of "hit" movies than SHOWTIME, however STARZ had a limited selection cause you would see the same movies month in and month out!


----------



## kal915 (May 7, 2008)

I think STARZ has better movies than SHOWTIME, but SHOWTIME also has some very good series like Dexter( although CBS was showing it at some time).


----------



## russ9 (Jan 28, 2004)

Starz Exclusives: Buena Vista Motion Pictures Group (including Walt Disney Pictures, Touchstone Pictures, Hollywood Pictures, Pixar, and Miramax Films), Sony Pictures Entertainment (including Columbia Pictures, films produced by Revolution Studios, Sony Pictures Classics, Screen Gems, TriStar.)

Showtime Exclusive: Paramount Pictures, MGM Studios, Lions Gate Films, ThinkFilm, United Artists, First Look Pictures. However, the major ones are forming their own pay cable station, planned for 2009 - so Showtime may be holding the short end of a film strip


----------



## ericsdad (Sep 2, 2007)

I have both, but if I could only have one if would be Showtime. Starz has good movies but Showtime has movies plus excellent series, Dexter, Weeds, Tudors, Brotherhood and others.


----------



## smackman (Sep 19, 2006)

I dropped HBO. The only thing good about HBO was there Boxing and its really went south in the last 2 years. Movie choice stinks. 1 cent cinemax for me and the HD Channels. 48 a month compared to 97 a month. Had to do something to help offset gas prices.


----------



## davcole (May 6, 2006)

If STARZ could have had the mix of films that ENCORE had, I might have stuck with them. However I am loving CINEMAX (especially for a penny) due to their mix of current films and catalog titles.


----------



## RTE (Aug 26, 2007)

I have them all. Starz is best for me, you also get Encore and WAM. I get showtime mainly to get movie channel and sundance.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Me too, RTE ... I got 'em all. They all have good stuff at different times and dates. Trying to figure out who has more of what when is just a bit too much for my degenerating gray matter. Get 'em all and be done with it. 

Same goes for HD ... if they put it up, I wanna see it. Most suck, but at least my opinion is based on viewing, not hearsay. 

At my age (a ripe 62), penny pinching ain't my idea of fine retirement living. I worked a ton of years to get to this point and I intend to enjoy it... except for sports stuff ... not into it. Lord knows how many sports channels my guide says I'm entitled to ... don't watch a one.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

HDG said:


> Me too, RTE ... I got 'em all. They all have good stuff at different times and dates. Trying to figure out who has more of what when is just a bit too much for my degenerating gray matter. Get 'em all and be done with it.
> 
> Same goes for HD ... if they put it up, I wanna see it. Most suck, but at least my opinion is based on viewing, not hearsay.
> 
> At my age (a ripe 62), penny pinching ain't my idea of fine retirement living. I worked a ton of years to get to this point and I intend to enjoy it... except for sports stuff ... not into it. Lord knows how many sports channels my guide says I'm entitled to ... don't watch a one.


Me to, but overripe.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

phrelin said:


> I subscribe to Startz for a few months every two years to record the movies I couldn't get in the HBO and Showtime packages (plus 1¢ Cinemax).
> 
> I did choose Showtime for series programming plus Sundance which comes with the Showtime package, however. So you may prefer Starz as your second regular package.
> 
> ...


Viacom and Lionsgate are launching a pay network sometime next year. Pay per veiw, sub?


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

davcole said:


> If STARZ could have had the mix of films that ENCORE had, I might have stuck with them. However I am loving CINEMAX (especially for a penny) due to their mix of current films and catalog titles.


STARZ owns ENCORE and do crossovers all the time.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Paul Secic said:


> Viacom and Lionsgate are launching a pay network sometime next year. Pay per veiw, sub?


All the press has implied it will be a premium channel competing with Showtime. But who knows? I'm not sure I'd consider another $10 a month.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

garys said:


> I have both, right now each have only one HD but both should have more added at some point. Showtime has more original programing than Starz but both show different movies than the other's package.


These movies switch premium services I noticed this week. For example Uncle Buck with John Candy was on HBO & MAX for the longest time. Last night I was scanning STARZ and up pops Uncle Buck. I know it will be on ENCORE soon..


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

RTE said:


> I have them all. Starz is best for me, you also get Encore and WAM. I get showtime mainly to get movie channel and sundance.


Someone just purchased The Sundance channel a few weeks ago. So Showtime might lose it.


----------



## tedb3rd (Feb 2, 2006)

I had Starz and really enjoyed it. We just dropped to rebudget (gas prices). If not for that, we would definitely still get b/c they have some good movies.

BTW, not to change topic, but could somebody point me to the details on this 1 penny Cinemax that's mentioned above? Then back to the topic...


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

phrelin said:


> All the press has implied it will be a premium channel competing with Showtime. But who knows? I'm not sure I'd consider another $10 a month.


Two premiums is my firm limit. I pay property taxes on my parent's house which they left me. Plus upkeep. Cinamax is gone next yaar, unless I can talk them into the same 1 cent deal. But by then HBO & STARZ should have another HD channels.


----------



## ticket (Mar 5, 2007)

Thinking about dumping HBO and keeping Starz


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Paul Secic said:


> Cinamax is gone next yaar, unless I can talk them into the same 1 cent deal. But by then HBO & STARZ should have another HD channels.


I could be misremembering, but I thought some folks had posted that when they signed up were told it was a 2-year deal for the penny Cinemax. I don't know since I didn't look into it myself because I don't want to be on autobilling.


----------



## dbrakob (Apr 26, 2006)

tedb3rd said:


> I had Starz and really enjoyed it. We just dropped to rebudget (gas prices). If not for that, we would definitely still get b/c they have some good movies.
> 
> BTW, not to change topic, but could somebody point me to the details on this 1 penny Cinemax that's mentioned above? Then back to the topic...


All you need to do is go paperless with auto-pay. Call or online chat a Dish CSR and tell them you want the Cinemax for a penny deal. If you are already paperless, auto-pay they will give it to you. If not already paperless, auto-pay they will set that up for you and give you the deal.


----------

